# Help! Can I deworm and deflea my cat at the same time?



## Wolfie Smith (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi,
I am new to this forum. I have been looking online for advice on whether it is safe to deworm and deflea my 3 year old cat at the same time, but cannot find anything.

I have just dewormed him a couple of hours ago and I need to deflea him as he definitely has fleas. Can anyone tell me if it is safe to go ahead? 

I dewormed him using Profender spot-on treatment and the deflea treatment I have is Frontline combo. he already came with the packages from the vet his previous owner had himregistered at so I know these products are meant for him and in the correct sizes. i just need to know if I can use them both in the same day or if this will be chemical overload for him!
Many thanks in advance.
Rachel and Wolfie x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry no idea if no one else has I would check with the vet just to be on the safe side


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I don't know what the correct answer is but I know that vets will often do both at the same time.


----------



## Wolfie Smith (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi again,

Thanks for replies. I asked a cat rescue person and she said it was safe. I did him a couple of hours ago and he's sleeping upside down on my bed now so i think he's okay! 

Rachel and Wolfie x


----------

